# KBG + Roundup Extended Control



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

Hey Guys

So I was thinking. KBG will fill in. So what if I used the Roundup with Extended Control on weeds? Everytime there is a spot of weeds it's clear the pre-em barrier there didn't work. So if I spot spray it will kill the weed and prevent more. And since the KBG will fill in then using the 12month roundup wouldn't matter.

Am I crazy or would this work?

Tim


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

What's the AI in the 12 month RU? It may prevent the KBG from spreading into that area or at least slow it down. I have read that Prodiamine can have the same effect on Bermuda. It's probably worth testing out before going all in on it.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

After doing a little research it looks like they use Diquat in the RU and it is NOT something you want to use on your lawn as it stays in the soil for a LONG time and it's a non-selective herbicide.

Diquat

Roundup 365


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

OK fine. prodiamine shouldn't prevent spreading as thats what I use and KBG spreads in it. maybe I should mix a bit into pure glyphosate


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

GrassDaddy said:


> OK fine. prodiamine shouldn't prevent spreading as thats what I use and KBG spreads in it. maybe I should mix a bit into pure glyphosate


I've read where Prodiamine "can" cause bermuda stolons not to take root but I think that is more at high doses of it. I like the idea of RU+Prodiamine :thumbup:


----------

